

How to Cultivate Culture in Online Communities - senatorh
http://www.sitebuilderreport.com/blog/how-to-cultivate-culture-in-online-communities

======
PeterWhittaker
Very good points. To summarize:

    
    
      1. Signal who belongs and who doesn’t
      2. Charge users a fee to join
      3. Reward ideal behaviour
      4. Don’t try to gamify great content
      5. Treat your biggest contributors
      6. Tirelessly close poor discussions
    

"Culture is like a plant. It’s not something you can design or control.
Instead it is something you cultivate."

